# Melafix



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Just wondering if this stuff is harmful to beneficial bacteria and also can i add it directly to my tank at full dose or should only half the dose be used. Also is it safe to add to a main tank or only a hospital tank with the injured fish?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont ever recall Melfix disturbing the cycling process of a tank.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have used melafix a few times over the years with p's and its been fine i used it at full dose but its upto you
dixon


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

what exactly is melafix?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

MELAFIX IS AN ALL-NATURAL MEDICATION DERIVED FROM THE LEAVES OF "MELALEUCA,"


----------

